# What's in your CD player right now?



## JanS

It's always interesting to hear everyone's interests in music, etc., so I'm just wondering what you have in your CD player/s right now (even if it's a book on CD). No cheating, even if it's not your favorite. ;-)

Our player here upstairs has Gun's and Roses greatest hits in the tray right now, and my vehicle has The Eurithmic's (sp) greatest hits. Nothing like variety, right? ;-)


----------



## Piscesgirl

Do you really want to know, Jan? I have to admit, despite a teen aged / young adult-hood love of punkish bands such as Green Day (which I still love) and Rancid among others, the Backstreet Boys CD is currently in my CD player! Yes, I admit it! I like the Backstreet Boys!


----------



## gnatster

Who needs CD's when excellent public radio is at hand. Currently on is a show called American Routes. 

Each week, Nick Spitzer covers vast musical and cultural ground on American Routes, a public radio program based in New Orleans, Louisiana. Hear blues and jazz, roots rock and soul, Cajun and country, zydeco and Tejano... and beyond. Plus stories and conversations with musicians and everyday people, known and unknown. Explore the roots of popular music and popular roots music... on American Routes, from Public Radio International.

This weeks show...

Country Crossover
Blues, rock, soul, and jazz... all with a little twang of country. This show features artists who take elements of the great country tradition, mix them up and make them their own. Nick talks with a living legend of old time country, Ralph Stanley. Also hear an interview and a short live set from young House of God steel guitarist Robert Randolph. Plus a talk with Cajun country elders the Hackberry Ramblers, and the down-home rock sound of the Sadies out of Canada.


----------



## trenac

I just bought _3 Doors Down_ new CD today, so that is currently in my cars CD player.


----------



## turbomkt

Hmmm....Jimmy Buffett is the primary group of MP3's on my computer! ](*,)


----------



## Jdinh04

Wow, what a quincidence (sp.?)... My cd player just broke after it fell off my bed when I was listening to it at night.


----------



## Jason Baliban

Tool - Anemia
and myself..... http://baliban.com/musicDisc.aspx if anyone cares to listen.
jB


----------



## ddaquaria

I gotta answer this one...

Sesame Street "Songs from the Coloring Book" Show. There are 3 tracks that I like to listen to repeatedly even when my son is not in the car. Also when he is not in the car, usually I crank them up to the max while I'm driving. They keep me "cool" on the road.

My backup is the MP3 CD with Eminem, D12, and LL Cool J. (in case of traffic ;-) )


----------



## david lim

Ahhh... music.

I got Greg Osby "THe invisible hand." Always a great cd for cooling down.


----------



## pardalisjk

Rush-Hold your fire. I think they will always be my favorite group. Been listening to them for about 25 years now. Jim


----------



## SAWALLACE

I'd venture nobody knows this band but...... Mindless Self Indulgence.


----------



## Martha Stewart

Hey Jason, I just heard some of your music and it rocks. "Familiar Spirit" really struck a nerve with me. Good luck with your album!


----------



## Rob G

Just checked the cd player - it's empty. However, I'm listening to a local public radio program, "Sacred Classics," while catching up with APC activity.:smile:


----------



## Jason Baliban

Thanks so much for listening Martha!!


----------



## Gomer

well, that would be the soundtrack to Cold Mountain...and just before that, the soundtrack to O'Brother Where Art Thou


----------



## niko

Nina Hagen
http://www.einfach-nina.de/frame.html

Click on "Biografie".

:-D

--Nikolay


----------



## chubasco

On my home system I always seem to have one of Loreena McKennitt's CDs--
right now it's "Book of Secrets" and Jimmie Spheeris' CD from 1972 "Isle of
View." In my car it's Sisters of Mercy "Flood" and "A Slight Case of Overbombing" from the 80s, plus "Revelation" by Fields of the Nephilim.
Yes at home I like to mellow out and on the road, it's important to stay awake  

Bill


----------



## Erirku

In my car I have Ayumi Hamasaki's newest CD "My Story", and in my room I have BoA's newest CD "My Name BoA". I'm an Asian music lover, the only time I listen to english music is when I have people who don't understand the language, and when I get sick of the CD (which is never).


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

Some Chinese music+J-pop. I'm all for music globalization, baby



Paul


----------



## jcolletteiii

Home: Maroon Five, SOngs About Jane,
Auto: One of my Deftone CD's, self-titled (2003) I believe.


----------



## Error

I have a 6-CD MP3 player in my car, so I can fit a lot of music on each disc:

1: All of Our Lady Peace's current releases
2: A hundred or so Tom Petty songs (thanks Cavan!)
3: Mozart
4: A mix
5: Another mix
6: Children of Bodom (this is Finnish Death Metal--I have extremely diverse tastes).


----------



## wantplantsnotwork

XM radio! 

Whats a cd?


----------



## Aaron

A mix of The Getup Kids, Bjork, The Sundays, DHC, and Smashing Pumpkins.


----------



## Error

Aaron said:


> A mix of The Getup Kids, Bjork, The Sundays, DHC, and Smashing Pumpkins.


Heh, a fellow Pumpkins fan. Holla!


----------



## Phillyman

In the truck I have the soundtrack to "Pulp Fiction" in the house Springsteens "Born to Run"


----------



## Phil Edwards

Well, I don't often listen to CDs anymore. NPR or the local Christian Music station are my staples. However, I took a 3 hr road trip and listened took out the CDs.

The Best of U2: 1980-1990
Loreena McKennitt: The Visit
Evanescence
Clannad (various CDs)

I almost had to throw in some Rob Zombie to keep awake that last hour home. 

Best,
Phil


----------



## jsenske

Guided By Voices - "Half-Smiles of the Decomposed" Any other GBV or Bob Pollard fans out there?


----------



## shadow

Diverse musical tastes indeed currently in my changer are rancid, the exploited, the postal service, aphex twin and minor threat. All good but opinion may vary.


----------



## jsenske

It's cool to see Minor Threat still lives ! Ian MacKaye got me through my teenage years. Are you into FUGAZI at all? I'd love to see a new album by them soon.


----------



## Robbb

6-Disc changer...

Shellac - at action park
Failure - fantastic planet
Wilco - a ghost is born
Fugazi - in on the kill taker
Jimmy Eat World - Futures
Smashing Pumpkins - Siamese Dream


----------



## titan97

My truck has Eazy-E's Greatest Hits currently rotating. 

-Dustin


----------



## jsenske

Robbb, 
You and I are kindred spirits man!! Shellac- At Action Park -- one of my ALL TIME favorites... WILCO- love em- just got tickets--their here April 23. FUGAZI-1993s In On the Kill Taker-simply excellent (You'd make a great cop, Returning the Screw...I've got to break that one out again)


----------



## Gomer

Till on the soundtrack listening spree

..Kill Bill Vol 1 and 2 are cycling 

....I think I need to save up now for a headphone amplifier LOL.


----------



## gnatster

> I think I need to save up now for a headphone amplifier LOL.


I've had a Headroom Supreme from www.headphone.com for about 10 years now. One of the best ever audio investments I have ever made.

BTW, CD player has been on pop kick as late, Mathew Sweet, Fountains of Wayne, The Young Fresh Fellows, NRBQ and oh yeah, The Beatles.


----------



## Gomer

I am actually looking at their Headroom Little. I don't think I can afford the supreme. The Total Airhead also looks tempting.


----------



## Martha Stewart

Man, no Alice n Chains fan's here? "Dirt"'s gotta be one of the best album's goin.


----------



## Jason Baliban

I agree......"dirt" is the best album of that time. i would put it in the top ten!!


----------



## shadow

Cool someone else has heard of minor threat before, and yeah fugazi are one of my favs as well, they were a regular visitor to our shores and well worth seeing, i thought that they weren't recording any more, that was the impression they gave a few years back when i last saw them, hopefully its wrong.


----------



## IUnknown

Elliot Smith, Nick Drake, Social Distortion, Ben Harper, The Ramones, Postal Service, Face to Face, Garden State soundtrack, kind of blue (miles davis)-I back up my cd's to one mp3 cd, because I always ruin the originals.


----------



## Gomer

Am I the only one that Rips MP3's at 320kbs?

O' Brother Where Art Thou....I want to play that...but I can't find where I put it LOL


----------



## Jason Baliban

I rip at least 192.
jB


----------



## gnatster

I don't rip at 320, no need to. I do however use the Uber Standard. Basically that mean using Exact Audio Copy to rip and LAME to encode using the ALT-Extreme VBR settings. 

CD Player today is spinning the King Crimson box set.


----------



## glenhead

As of two hours ago (coming back from lunch):

Laptop: Beethoven's 9th (I'm in Chorus Austin, and we're singing it with the Symphony Orchestra on the 18th and 19th - practice, practice, practice)

Work desktop: Bee Gees Greatest Hits, disc 2

Home desktop: Alison Krauss - Lonely Runs Both Ways

Car: 50 Years of World Bagpipe Champions (turned up to just below the threshhold of pain)

Daughter's Discman in the back seat: Joe McDermott - I Am Baby

Wife's car: Enya - Watermark


----------



## Error

Any Zeppelin fans about? Lurkers? Come on, speak up!


----------



## MatPat

Hmmm, I don't use the CD player much anymore with the yungin around but the truck has Montgomery Gentry's latest CD (can't think of the name right now). 

I have a Grunge mix on my PC from the early '90's with the following albums in their entirety: Pearl Jam (Ten), Alice in Chains (Dirt & Facelift), Soundgarden (Badmotorfinger & Black Hole Sun), Nirvana (Nevermind), Stone Temple Pilots (Core), Hole (Live through This), Red Hot Chili Peppers (Blood Sugar Sex Magik).

I have some more recent stuff like Staind, Godsmack, Disturbed, Tool, Linkin Park, Puddle of Mudd, etc on the PC too. Not to mention LL Cool J (Mr. Smith), Alicia Keys (Songs in A Minor), some Bee Gees (Saturday NIght Fever for the wife) and one of my favorite Country/Bluegrass hits "Man of Constant Sorrow" by the Soggy Bottom Boys.


----------



## Simpte 27

Car CD player: Stevie Wonder
Home: Diana Krall


----------



## Gomer

Which Diana Krall album? I really like her live album..actually, I have the DVD and really want to get the CD

listening to Yanni: In My Time


----------



## chubasco

Gomer said:


> listening to Yanni: In My Time


My mom likes Yanni, too. For me, I like Keith Jarrett's "Koln Concert" and
Bill Evans' "You Must Believe In Spring." An obscure effort by Miles Davis
is the soundtrack to the film "Siesta"--of course, "Kind of Blue" is one of
the first acquisitions for a jazz library.  Also, when it comes to jazz,
Coltrane (of course!) and Gato Barbieri are a couple of faves. Barbieri's
remaster of "The Last Tango in Paris" is definitely worthwhile. Anyone like
The Crystal Method, Enigma, New Order? Maybe too overexposed in film :neutral:

Not many here into Celtic that much, too bad.

Bill


----------



## JanS

Error said:


> Any Zeppelin fans about? Lurkers? Come on, speak up!


Raising hand..... ;-) 
It's too bad one of the national classic rock stations has to have "Zeptember" though, since they overplay it so much in that month, it can make anyone get tired of it.


----------

